

Google Will Sunset The Meebo Bar On June 6 - agodoy
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/28/google-will-sunset-the-meebo-bar-on-june-6-to-focus-on-google-sign-in-and-plug-ins/

======
erickhill
Original post from the Meebo team <http://www.meebo.com/support/article/176/>

